# My new 4x8 layout



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

After getting some tracks from dannyrandomstate i play whit my layout and came out whit this .Am thinking of keeping this one .But i may add a few house and other stuff all i need now are cars and trucks.


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

looks nice


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Off to a good start! That's gonna be great!


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice. How long have you run it so far? Got a favorite locomotive?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's quite the fleet! Nice collection.

Watch out for that sinkhole, though!


----------



## LIRR Guy (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks like a great work in progress! :thumbsup: Keep us updated.


----------

